# NYT ( Liberal Rag ) Suggests That Humans " Mate " with Short People to Save The Planet.....



## thirteenknots (Jan 3, 2023)

Stolen Elections....
Stolen Health....
Stolen Money....
Stolen Genders...


Now they want us to shrink....

Bizarro World.....DNC Squared.





Goodness Gracious .....The " Climate Changers " are nuts.


----------



## thirteenknots (Jan 3, 2023)

Opinion | Being Short is Better Than We’re Told - The New York Times (nytimes.com)


----------

